# حل مشكلة التدفق الأعظمي باستخدام أداة solver



## علي محمد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير
إخواني نظرا لتنوع الإستخدامات الإدارية الهامة لنظرية البرمجة الخطية أرفق لكم أحد موضوعات دورة البرمجة الخطية باستخدام أداة solver إحدى أدوات برنامج إكسل المفيدة في حل البرامج الخطية وغير الخطية أرجو المشاركة للفائدة المتبادلة والله ولي التوفيق .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن الإستفادة من هذا المثال لزيادة الطاقة الإنتاجية للإدارات العامة أرجو المشاركة للفائدة المتبادلة


----------



## أنا والليل والقمره (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اهي الكريم على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

